# eye protection



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am having some trouble getting people I work with to use eye protection. Everyone (who doesn't wear regular eye glasses) complains that eye protection is a hassle, it fogs up, feels uncomfortable, and they just don't like them. So they just put them on when a supervisor is around. But getting dust and contamination in the eyes is a major workers comp issue. I am wondering what other people do. And is there a favorite (protective) eyeglass type that people prefer?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I always liked shooters glasses because the lens is not plastic and they don't scratch as easy. I had to buy these on my own though as the company only provided cheap throw aways. Compliance is always a hassle and I didn't get on my finishers as hard as the hangars. However, OSHA makes a very simple statement. Safety glasses must be worn if there's a hazard present.

I went from shorts and tennis shoes in shacks to hard hats and safety glasses. My cubby called me a while ago and said they made him take the wheels off his roll & fold.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the Spy safety glasses http://www.spyoptic.com/sunglasses/...c=BOUNTY MATTE BLACK ANSI RX - CLEAR#start=11 Expensive, but I'll actually wear them.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> I always liked shooters glasses because the lens is not plastic and they don't scratch as easy. I had to buy these on my own though as the company only provided cheap throw aways. Compliance is always a hassle and I didn't get on my finishers as hard as the hangars. However, OSHA makes a very simple statement. Safety glasses must be worn if there's a hazard present.
> 
> I went from shorts and tennis shoes in shacks to hard hats and safety glasses. My cubby called me a while ago and said they made him take the wheels off his roll & fold.


I actually had a $5000.00 claim a few years back. A finisher didn't like wearing safety glasses. He was mixing mud when a bubble popped up from the bucket into his eye and irritated it. We took him to a local clinic where they gave it a pretty heavy duty scrubbing. He later got an infection in the eye that did not respond well to antibiotics. And though I can't prove it, I swear the doctor's scrubbing in this clinic is where the infection came from. Took a year to be completely better. And it was a little scary. I've had hangers routering over their heads get dust in their eyes. And a framer demoing some old studs got a metal sliver in an eye, even wearing protection. Hence eye protection is becoming a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I actually had a $5000.00 claim a few years back. A finisher didn't like wearing safety glasses. He was mixing mud when a bubble popped up from the bucket into his eye and irritated it. We took him to a local clinic where they gave it a pretty heavy duty scrubbing. He later got an infection in the eye that did not respond well to antibiotics. And though I can't prove it, I swear the doctor's scrubbing in this clinic is where the infection came from. Took a year to be completely better. And it was a little scary. I've had hangers routering over their heads get dust in their eyes. And a framer demoing some old studs got a metal sliver in an eye, even wearing protection. Hence eye protection is becoming a pet peeve of mine.


 This post makes me feel sorry for this guy. Framers should always wear glasses and hangars will still get dust in their eyes even with glasses on. I lightened up on finisher when sanding because I would help them when I could and they just got in the way. Safety from the Generals in California can be crazy.
I can see why it would be your pet peeve after that claim.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

The framer who got a little piece of something in his eye, only had that one good eye. He lost sight in the other eye as a kid in a stupid accident. So when his one good eye wasn't working, I was freaked out. I would rather pay foe decent glasses for people than to chance an eye injury. It's just that I can't find eye protection that people like to wear.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I always felt the plastic lens on the cheap glasses distorted my vision. With the shooters glasses they use a poly carbonate lens that is much clearer. You might try out a few pairs on your long term people. They're also more like real glasses with nose pieces.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> I always felt the plastic lens on the cheap glasses distorted my vision. With the shooters glasses they use a poly carbonate lens that is much clearer. You might try out a few pairs on your long term people. They're also more like real glasses with nose pieces.


Do they look cool? That is what matters most for the younger guys.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Do they look cool? That is what matters most for the younger guys.


If cool is the caveat then you may want to look to Oakley or whatever is the fashion today.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> If cool is the caveat then you may want to look to Oakley or whatever is the fashion today.


If I got the guys Oakley's they would probably wear them. Maybe that is where I am going wrong. For me it's about safety and avoiding an accident which is otherwise preventable. But for the guys, it's all about the bling.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe I could just find some fake OAKLEY stickers to put on the cheap safety glasses I hand out. Or maybe FLY. That's the ticket.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I only use safety glasses when I'm cutting steal that's it ...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> I only use safety glasses when I'm cutting steal that's it ...


You are very lucky. My last 10 years they became mandatory at all times and you'd get written up if you didn't have them on.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

"Steel". I don't mean to be picayune or anything.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> "Steel". I don't mean to be picayune or anything.


Then don't be!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> You are very lucky. My last 10 years they became mandatory at all times and you'd get written up if you didn't have them on.


Yes I agree Scott I am really happy where I'm at 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Then don't be!


Bad habits are difficult to lose.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Bad habits are difficult to lose.


At least you're honest. I'll give you points for that! I've always said that if you don't recognize your own faults you never quite figure it out. Kind of like a woman who never has kids.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I can be a stickler about proper spelling and punctuation. Along with a whole list of other things that bug me. I figure that if I respect someone I will point out what I think are errors. I don't really believe in participation awards. I think each person should make there fellows better. And they in turn should do the same for you. I have never learned anything from someone who was sparing my feelings. And I admit I have learned a few things from sharp tongued assholes.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> I can be a stickler about proper spelling and punctuation. Along with a whole list of other things that bug me. I figure that if I respect someone I will point out what I think are errors. I don't really believe in participation awards. I think each person should make there fellows better. And they in turn should do the same for you. I have never learned anything from someone who was sparing my feelings. And I admit I have learned a few things from sharp tongued assholes.


My brother and partner is a lot like you we constantly give each other a hard time and have a lot of fun at our own expense. I like quoting d trump "I've got the biggest words the best words " lol


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, I find it hard getting guys to wear safety's 
Last year I had 2 incidents really. Close together 1 guy was screwing of furrying chan and got a metal flake in his eye 
The other dropped a bucket of mud down on the floor and it bubbled up and got him in the eye 
I have workers comp but it's a pain when you have to use it on stuff employees should be doing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

If you pay a fair hourly wage with benifits I'll where whatever if it's piece rate stay out a my way that's it .


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That's right Gordie....if you contract over here you can do what you like and I wouldn't care....as you would be covered by your own insurance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gordie said:


> If you pay a fair hourly wage with benifits I'll where whatever if it's piece rate stay out a my way that's it .


The problem is, piece work or no piece work, someone get's hurt and someone else has to pay. Maybe even criminal charges against the big dog who is supposed to enforce safety. So everyone has to follow certain minimum rules of safety.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Come on criminal charges for dust in the eye lol. I have a hard hat with me safety glasses as well .use them whdn needed that is it .


----------



## drythewall (Sep 3, 2019)

Spelling is important but it seem like everyone is posting on the go. Sometimes I kick myself for stupid posting mistakes.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I had this problem for a long time, what I need up doing is this.


I took every single guy I had to get a basic eye exam and covered the cost. It was like what 80 bucks per person. A lot of them needed glasses even if it was very minor, I paid for the cheapest safety prescription glasses walmart eye center had was like $60 per glasses. 



So I spent like 130 per person and got them all basic prescription safety glasses and an eye exam. The guys started wearing their prescription glasses and now everyone wear safety glasses.


Some guys had good vision and didnt need prescriptions so I bought them the frames without prescription so they wouldn't be left out lol.


That's how I solved my problem, $130 a person but at least I didnt have that problem anymore. Long term I had to do it every year, but at least i don't worry or stress about it anymore. 



I also give them small ship like a bottle of lens cleaner some wipes and those glass headband things that keep them from falling off and moral increases and such haha.


----------

